# Best tailor - ladies made to measure hunt coat



## Hurricanelady (29 September 2013)

Hi all

Sorry I know this will have been done before but interested in any current recommendations for good tailors/hunt clothing outfitters for a ladies made to measure winter hunt coat, to last for many years. Have just about saved up enough!

I'm a size 14 top, 12/10 waist plus would like to invest in a new hunt coat that has all the pockets etc designed exactly as I need them, hence made to measure.

Any Yorkshire based recommendations would be great but no worries if not


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (29 September 2013)

Frank Hall in Leics. I have 2 Bernard Weatherill ones which are about 100 years old but utterly beautiful!!!


----------



## Hurricanelady (29 September 2013)

carolineb said:



			Frank Hall in Leics. I have 2 Bernard Weatherill ones which are about 100 years old but utterly beautiful!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for that, not too far from me either will take a look at them


----------



## JC1 (1 October 2013)

I had an Alexander James coat made to measure last season and was really disappointed with it. It didn't fit me at all. I went there for a fitting and also had it refitted at one of their stands. It still didn't fit. I have now had it altered by our local tailor who has also just made me a lovely new hacking jacket. So rather thank a recommendation a don't use them!!


----------



## Bestdogdash (1 October 2013)

Hurricanelady said:



			Hi all

Sorry I know this will have been done before but interested in any current recommendations for good tailors/hunt clothing outfitters for a ladies made to measure winter hunt coat, to last for many years. Have just about saved up enough!

I'm a size 14 top, 12/10 waist plus would like to invest in a new hunt coat that has all the pockets etc designed exactly as I need them, hence made to measure.

Any Yorkshire based recommendations would be great but no worries if not 

Click to expand...

Are you sure you aren't me ! 

We have identical measurements and I am looking to have a hunt coat made and I hunt in Yorkshire !

I had an Alexander James hacking jacket made durinG the summer and was actually a bit disappointed, so am watching thread with interest.


----------



## Hurricanelady (1 October 2013)

JC1 said:



			I had an Alexander James coat made to measure last season and was really disappointed with it. It didn't fit me at all. I went there for a fitting and also had it refitted at one of their stands. It still didn't fit. I have now had it altered by our local tailor who has also just made me a lovely new hacking jacket. So rather thank a recommendation a don't use them!!
		
Click to expand...

JC1 thanks very much for the info, have seen similar from some other posters as well which is a shame.



Bestdogdash said:



			Are you sure you aren't me ! 

We have identical measurements and I am looking to have a hunt coat made and I hunt in Yorkshire !

I had an Alexander James hacking jacket made durinG the summer and was actually a bit disappointed, so am watching thread with interest.
		
Click to expand...

Bestdogdash, well there you are, a great county with fabulous hunting (I'm with the B&BMH) and hopefully two ladies with new hunt coats this season!!!   Interesting another not stellar experience of Alexander James.  I've also been separately given a recommendation for Peter Hutchinson in Westow, near Malton so he's probably worth a look as well.  Good luck with your search


----------



## Goldenstar (1 October 2013)

Bernard Weatherill made mine it's lovely .


----------



## marmalade76 (1 October 2013)

I was also disappointed with my AJ hacking jacket, I ordered one with a centre vent, but it came with a double, despite being a short fitting the arms are still slightly too long and it is too boxy, not fitted at the waist enough. It looks even worse now I've lost some weight. I suppose I could have sent it back as it wasn't what I ordered due to the vent, but I couldn't be arsed. Things like that are always happening to me :/


----------



## orangebadger (8 March 2014)

Hutchinson's are excellent; you won't get better, and the price is a lot less than London too!


----------



## Doormouse (8 March 2014)

carolineb said:



			Frank Hall in Leics. I have 2 Bernard Weatherill ones which are about 100 years old but utterly beautiful!!!
		
Click to expand...

Frank Hall, they are far and away the best coats.


----------



## Herne (16 March 2014)

Heaphy's in Redditch and Rugby make excellent coats.

Mine lasted 13 seasons of Field Mastering and are still in good nick. Reasonable price, too.


----------



## JC1 (16 March 2014)

Heaphy's in Redditch altered my AJ coat and made it look a lot better. My lovely husband then treated me to a lovely new tweed hacking jacket made by them and I have to say it is beautiful! I also have a waistcoat made by them. Top job and excellent service!


----------



## becca1305 (21 March 2014)

I had an Alexander James made whilst cubbing this season & can't fault them personally. They made it off the measurements they took over 5 years prior for a hacking jacket (which still fits beautifully). I didn't want to buy a M2M as first season hunting and wasn't sure horse or I would necessarily take to it, but I couldn't find one of the rack to fit and luckily I'm very happy with it and have had several comments asking who made it. Wondering from some of the comments if the person who takes the measurements is a different one now...


----------



## Houndman (28 April 2014)

I know a chap in Northumberland who had a coat made by a Turkish tailor who copied his old one.  The coat was excellent and very reasonable.  Bear in mind that 32oz cavalry twill is very expensive to purchase (about £50 per metre run) before you even turn it into anything.

If you have an existing coat that fits, a skilled tailor may be able to replicate it without having to design one from scratch.

I know someone else who ordered a coat from a company called "Showing Time" and it was poorly fitting and looked more like a sack of potatoes on so beware with mail order companies!

Unlike a tweed coat, a hunt coat must fit fairly neatly to look smart, so unless you are a "typical fit" for your height, then you won't look as smart in an off the peg coat.


----------

